# Velogames Giro d'Italia



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Now that the spring classics are over ... it's time to get the Grand Tours going. Hopefully I don't have the drop off I had in the Spring Classics once the climbing started.

Below is the league name and code:

League Name:	RBR
League Code: 29163532

Good luck to all


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My team is in there...by itself. Likely the only time I will be in first place.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

In it to (lose) it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya talked me into it, I'm going for Pink! Ciao, Bambino!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought I might post my team. I am sure we have similar teams: Wiggins, Brajkovic, Scarponi, Rujano, Cavendish, Phinney, Belkov, Pozzato, and Van de Velde. I am surprised how many big name riders I could get with 100 points.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I thought I might post my team. I am sure we have similar teams: Wiggins, Brajkovic, Scarponi, Rujano, Cavendish, Phinney, Belkov, Pozzato, and Van de Velde. I am surprised how many big name riders I could get with 100 points.



The only rider we share on our teams is Pozzato ... every other rider I have on my team is different than yours


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If anyone had Rujano on their team (like I did), make sure you change it. They just announced he won't be riding because of the investigation. I swapped him out for Di Lucca instead.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Basso is out too. Change him if you picked him.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel bad for Basso. A cyctic taint can't be much fun.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Had a perineal cyst a while ago. No it taint no picnic.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

In. I can't figure out how to check my score from last year, anybody know?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

harlond said:


> In. I can't figure out how to check my score from last year, anybody know?


Didn't somebody do that? Checking to see how good we predicted the outcomes - Not sure the person noted scores - just who came closest to a correct prediction of the top three steps of the podium given thier choices.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge is in the house....er....la casa.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

spookyload said:


> I thought I might post my team. I am sure we have similar teams: Wiggins, Brajkovic, Scarponi, Rujano, Cavendish, Phinney, Belkov, Pozzato, and Van de Velde. I am surprised how many big name riders I could get with 100 points.


I also only have one rider the same as you.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How man riders did you guys have not start? I had to change two of my pics, and in the end, lost a third after the start (so it can't be changed). Brajkovic was a no show for some reason.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

All of mine started the race ... so hopefully no attrition due to crashes and such, which can destroy a team quickly with no ability to change out riders.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

All of mine started, but only one came out to race. :cryin:


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

2HairyKnees is back!

Thanks for setting it up.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Begining the long slide down the standings...:cryin:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

5th! Guess that makes me the Batencur of our mini-league 

Up from 6th ? in the Classics game - looks like I'm coming into form just as the TdF is on our doorstep. Team Tuborg is going for a podium next time out!

BTW - Congrats to our top-three!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spookyload said:


> If anyone had Rujano on their team (like I did), make sure you change it. They just announced he won't be riding because of the investigation. I swapped him out for Di Lucca instead.


Wonder if anyone did - I mean swap him for DiLuca.
Also wonder if Velogames will credit those who took DiLuca with any points given what happened.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The first day was my best (started 1st and stage one) ... then it was all downhill from there!

Oh well ... the TDF is up in a couple weeks and my team will recover and be on form by then


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I kick myself for not taking Cav or Majka, but happy I took Batencur.

Batencur has done well this Spring, so I felt good with that choice - Majka seems to have come out of no where. Viviani was a huge disappointment - and Wiggo - geeez. :blush2:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My effort was dismal. With Brajkovic not starting at all and no notice to change it, then Wiggins bailing out, followed by Phinney and Di Luca...it was horrid. The shining stars for me were Cav and Scarponi. I guess if you picked Nibali you were set for the race.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I was so bad I finished _behind_ Lanterne Rouge. . My only good pick was Niemiec. With Nelson Oliveira, I had one of only 7 riders to score under 4 points. Maybe in the Tour I can strive for mediocrity.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Well played everyone. I got lucky with my picks, but was sweating Duarte and Agnoli. Duarte came through. Agnoli not so much. Santambrogio made a worthwhile pick, but Ryder bailing out was a bummer.

Nibbles takes it all. Congrats to the winner (whomever you may be.) There's no way I'll repeat the runner up spot for the tour.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

I have done better than in past, 4th or better in both. This can't last, little fortune during the TDF....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Final scoring corrections moved me up to 4th! Somehow I edged out OldMan - even though we have the same total points.

1) Nick
2) Rob
3) Geist

Thanks to 20-20 hindsight, I now have a pretty good idea where I went afoul - adjustments will be made for France!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Final scoring corrections moved me up to 4th! Somehow I edged out OldMan - even though we have the same total points.



GRRRRRRR!!! Get yer own 4th somewhere else...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man said:


> GRRRRRRR!!! Get yer own 4th somewhere else...


Hey, I'll share the 4th place podium with ya!...errrr, can't find our step!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

lostviking said:


> hey, i'll share the 4th place podium with ya!...errrr, can't find our step! :d


fair enough,,,


----------

